# Melbourne Vs Sydney for IT Jobs



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a software engineer with 10+ years exp. in Java and related technologies.

I have been in Melbourne for around 45 days now, I have applied for all jobs in portals but no calls yet.

Can anyone provide with some info if Melbourne is better or Sydney for IT jobs.

regards,
aravind


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

Can you please share the skill set in which you are looking for jobs 
Eg java developer in Spring, hibernate, Web services etc


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a software engineer with 10+ years exp. in Java and related technologies.
> 
> ...


As far as I know Sydney is always better but then again with your experience I don't think you should have any issues getting one. I am pretty sure you have changed your resume as per Australian standards?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

radical said:


> As far as I know Sydney is always better but then again with your experience I don't think you should have any issues getting one. I am pretty sure you have changed your resume as per Australian standards?


Would you be kind enough to share an Australian standard template?


----------



## auexpat (Oct 11, 2014)

I recently got my pr approved and looking for for job in melbourne and sydney area.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Would you be kind enough to share an Australian standard template?


Refer to these links for templates. In my university, we've been advised to keep the CV as short as possible within 4 pages. Anything longer than that is not good.

Resume samples - Monash University

http://www.international.mq.edu.au/pdfs/Sample Cover Letter and resume 2012.pdf

http://www.swinburne.edu.au/corpora...resources/handouts/developing-your-resume.pdf


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Its not about Resume format or number of years of experience. i am working in melbourne from last 3 years and its only in this forum where i heard that without Aussie resume format you wont get calls.
Employers don't look for any particular format but obviously no harm if you use so called "Aussie format".

don't frustrate yourself thinking what's wrong with your profile....just keep on trying and for some time look for part time jobs as well. this will help you meet new people and understand work culture in a better way.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its not about Resume format or number of years of experience. i am working in melbourne from last 3 years and its only in this forum where i heard that without Aussie resume format you wont get calls.
> Employers don't look for any particular format but obviously no harm if you use so called "Aussie format".
> 
> don't frustrate yourself thinking what's wrong with your profile....just keep on trying and for some time look for part time jobs as well. this will help you meet new people and understand work culture in a better way.


Completely agree .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its not about Resume format or number of years of experience. i am working in melbourne from last 3 years and its only in this forum where i heard that without Aussie resume format you wont get calls.
> Employers don't look for any particular format but obviously no harm if you use so called "Aussie format".
> 
> don't frustrate yourself thinking what's wrong with your profile....just keep on trying and for some time look for part time jobs as well. this will help you meet new people and understand work culture in a better way.


Hey buddy, I am sure you've been working for last 3 years in Melbourne and probably know better than anyone else. However, I disagree with your claim that resume and experience don't matter. In my own experience and from other experts opinion, resume and experience are the most important factor in getting a job. Thousands of applicants apply for an advertised job and if your resume isn't up-to the standards or with practically no experience then you have very slim chances of getting an invite at all for an interview.

While I was studying, we had a dedicated unit called careers and curriculum which was all about CV, Cover Letters and Interviews. Well I am just sharing what I have been taught in my university and what I have experienced so far. Everyone have their own opinions and thought process. It is up to an individual to take judgement.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

I was wondering if any certificates could increase your chance to get a proposal. I am in the same sphere of software development and I wondered if it is not good before travelling to AU to get some certificates, such as OCP Java 7, OCP JPA, Spring Core, Spring Web.

Is this a good idea and to what extent would this help me with finding job fast when I get to AU?

@aravind_m do you have any such certificates listed on your resume?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

radical said:


> Hey buddy, I am sure you've been working for last 3 years in Melbourne and probably know better than anyone else. However, I disagree with your claim that resume and experience don't matter. In my own experience and from other experts opinion, resume and experience are the most important factor in getting a job. Thousands of applicants apply for an advertised job and if your resume isn't up-to the standards or with practically no experience then you have very slim chances of getting an invite at all for an interview.
> 
> While I was studying, we had a dedicated unit called careers and curriculum which was all about CV, Cover Letters and Interviews. Well I am just sharing what I have been taught in my university and what I have experienced so far. Everyone have their own opinions and thought process. It is up to an individual to take judgement.


i never ever said that resume and experience don't matter. i am pretty sure a professional with 10+ years exp knows very well how his resume should look like.
i have seen in this forum when someone ask job related question most of us jump and ask the person to use a specific format. comon guys!! we all know there can't be a fixed format. 

You can stick with a format if you are fresher bcoz you dont have much to write about. but comeon there cant be a format for a professional with 10+ years exp and believe me employer dont even care about format.

My HR once asked me why most of the Software developers from India always highlight Part time MBA a lot and their managerial experience in their resume. This thing pissed him off and he rejected such resumes. if you are applying for developer profile then nobody is interested in applicant's MBA degree. tweek resume according to the job profile.


----------



## CraigB (Oct 5, 2014)

Of course your resume and cover letter have to be perfect.

I just posted this elsewhere, but it applies to you I guess.

Some helpful hints:
1.	Your cover letter and resume need to be PERFECT. Perfect grammar, spelling and correct word use. This means you can’t have words like “I would like to work for your “esteemed” organisation. It means: “I would like to work for your company,” not “I would like to work for you’re company”. And it means short sharp sentences. Not rambling stories about your situation.
2.	Your cover letter also needs to be short – one page – and give a broad overview of your skills, experience and qualifications. Keep your opinions to yourself. You do not need to tell the company that you are applying for their job because you respect or admire them. 
3.	You name is important. Of course there is nothing wrong with having a foreign name. Western names sound strange in the east, eastern names can sound odd in the west. It’s just a fact. If your name is hard to pronounce or very distinct consider adopting a western first name. There are no disadvantages to doing this, but there are advantages.
4.	Your accent is VERY important. If your accent is too strong or too distinctive employers will simply move to the next candidate – sad, but true. If you are learning English in your home country try to find an Australian, English (from the UK) or American teacher. Their accents are more suited to Australia and you will fit in a lot better.

---- Try to be proactive in your job search. If you chase jobs before they are advertised you are going to have a much better chance of getting one.


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

in my opinion , you cannot just develop a generic CV and use it for every job ad that comes by. The CV needs to be tweaked every time as per the requirements of the job description. Highlight and stress the parts of your past expereince that are most relevent to the job being applied for.

I ve been in a hiring position in the past, and what pissed me off most was overuse of jargon and "buzz words". I just need to look at your skills and a brief description of projects you have worked on , and mostly i want to see these both on the first page if possible.


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

I would add also to follow up with the recruiter/hr one or two days after you sent the resume, just to check if they have received it and to show you are interested in the position


----------



## torony (Apr 19, 2014)

*scope for Dynamics AX*

can anyone advice regarding the opportunities for Microsoft Dynamics AX consultants.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a software engineer with 10+ years exp. in Java and related technologies.
> 
> ...


PM me - I will try to see if I can be of any help. You have come in difficult time as most people go on leave and companies have job freeze. Neverthless, its always good to try.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I have 10 years exp. in Java, J2EE, HTML, JSP, Struts, Spring.

I had done my Java certification in Java5 and placed it in my resume.

Consultants call for taking details and after that they return back. If I call them they and ask for updates, they reply that I will contact if they have any requirements.

regards,
aravind


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Aravind

When did you enter OZ?


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

2 months to find a job in IT, considering you also have experience, should be enough

If you still struggle maybe you should work on your resume and contact with the recruiters, most of all if you struggle to have an interview in the first place


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

Guys, i have 15+ years of IT experience. I am into IT program management from an MNC in india and moving to OZ by december on my own. I dont have that touch of local experience Working in Australia, however i do have experience working for AU clients for 4 years. Would this help in job hunting?
Rony.


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you sir - fifa world cup fan.

The problem is that the projects i worked were driven from different countries. I interacted with aussie stakeholders. Not sure how i can prove it. But thanks for your advice. I am not getting a positve vibe on IT PM jobs. Not sure at what level i should restart my career.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

talk4good said:


> Thank you sir - fifa world cup fan.
> 
> The problem is that the projects i worked were driven from different countries. I interacted with aussie stakeholders. Not sure how i can prove it. But thanks for your advice. I am not getting a positve vibe on IT PM jobs. Not sure at what level i should restart my career.


PM is the most difficult job to crack in Australia. here most of the remaining IT companies are not big enough to hire project managers. But if you have some experience in banking or financial domain then still you have fair chance. this is the only domain where Development is still going on in Australia rest of the IT jobs are outsourced to India.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hey !!*



Danav_Singh said:


> PM is the most difficult job to crack in Australia. here most of the remaining IT companies are not big enough to hire project managers. But if you have some experience in banking or financial domain then still you have fair chance. this is the only domain where Development is still going on in Australia rest of the IT jobs are outsourced to India.



hey Danav_Singh
many thanks for the inputs shared.


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi All,

For your kind information, there is program called which is run by victorian and new south wales government for new immigrants. This program explains about how to approach the job market, how your resume and cover letter should be. The program was really helpful. Do join if you are interested.

http://www.ames.net.au/education-and-training.html- This is for victoria region
http://ames.edu.au/courses/programs-for-migrants/skillmax-jobseekers- For sydney region

This program is totally free.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For your kind information, there is program called which is run by victorian and new south wales government for new immigrants. This program explains about how to approach the job market, how your resume and cover letter should be. The program was really helpful. Do join if you are interested.
> 
> ...


both links are broken


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For your kind information, there is program called which is run by victorian and new south wales government for new immigrants. This program explains about how to approach the job market, how your resume and cover letter should be. The program was really helpful. Do join if you are interested.
> 
> ...


I think that the correct link to the second program should be:
AMES - Public Sector Online - Skillmax

but I read that this program is especially for current workers of the NSW public sector. So I suppose that if you still do not have a job you cannot participate in the program.

If I am not wrong a correct link to the first program should be this:
AMES - Skilled Professional Migrant Program


----------



## rajarao (May 17, 2015)

*Job Search*



aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a software engineer with 10+ years exp. in Java and related technologies.
> 
> ...


Hi Arvind,

Wat is your current Job status and howz is your experince in finding new job?

I am also new with similar profile and searching job from past 15 days..


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi rajarao, 

hope you landed in job. I am with 10 years of exp in java and related technologies. How is there? appreciate your inputs


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

This question still remain valid even today...
Sydney or Melbourne?

What is the current scenario in the IT world?
I would like to settle at Melbourne but the IT scenario at SYdney seems more promising and thus I am inclined to go to Sydney atleast for the first job.


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Following. I would also love to know.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

In general, Sydney & Melbourne have the best employment opportunities right now.

You can search for specific jobs on seek & see in both Sydney & then in Melbourne to see which has more opportunities that match your experience.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello,

Can anyone update with the current status? which is better for IT jobs and specifically software engineers?

Thanks


----------

